
How Cheese, Wheat and Alcohol Shaped Human Evolution - onuralp
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/how-cheese-wheat-and-alcohol-shaped-human-evolution-180968455/?no-ist
======
movedx
And coffee. Much later, of course, but coffee took us out of our drunken state
into a hightened sense of mental acuity.

~~~
quickthrower2
And beer helps one get back to sleep at the end of it all.

------
fauria
If you are interested in the link between human evolution and food, I highly
recommend the documentary 'Cooked', by Michael Pollan:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5347906/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5347906/)

~~~
devmunchies
One of the things that bothers me most about modern food culture is the lack
of reverence for the animal that was slaughtered for you to enjoy. With that
said, I actually think he did a good job showing gratitude for the animal in
that docu-series. Its the least meat eaters can do for themselves.

(I follow the plant-based diet)

~~~
euyyn
How should I properly revere the plant that was killed for me to enjoy, if I
followed the plant-based diet?

~~~
devmunchies
I'll respond to your tu quoque with some very relevant quotes.

Charles Darwin: "There is no fundamental difference between man and the higher
animals in their mental faculties . . . The lower animals, like man,
manifestly feel pleasure and pain, happiness, and misery."

Leo Tolstoy: "A man can live and be healthy without killing animals for food;
therefore, if he eats meat, he participates in taking animal life merely for
the sake of his appetite. And to act so is immoral."

Carl Sagan: "Humans–who enslave, castrate, experiment on, and fillet other
animals–have had an understandable penchant for pretending animals do not feel
pain. A sharp distinction between humans and “animals” is essential if we are
to bend them to our will, make them work for us, wear them, eat them–without
any disquieting tinges of guilt or regret. It is unseemly of us, who often
behave so unfeelingly toward other animals, to contend that only humans can
suffer. The behavior of other animals renders such pretensions specious. They
are just too much like us."

~~~
mushbino
Me "I like the taste of meat."

~~~
devmunchies
so does everyone. That’s what makes it a noble cause.

------
condour75
I'm still feeling guilty about how they shaped my weekend.

------
ctdonath
_A History of the World in Six Glasses_ [https://smile.amazon.com/History-
World-6-Glasses-ebook/dp/B0...](https://smile.amazon.com/History-
World-6-Glasses-ebook/dp/B002STNBRK/ref=carldonath)

~~~
wgj
Putting Amazon affiliate links in forum posts is against their terms of
service.

------
VeejayRampay
Props to the fungi making it happen.

~~~
mackrevinack
ha yea the fungi really dont get enough credit. they did a lot to make the
planet habitable back in the day before much else existed on land and then
much later on you have mushrooms entering the early human's diet causing all
sorts of eh, "trouble"

------
org3432
Can't wait for browsers to start blocking overlays

~~~
benbristow
I'd like them to start blocking those pointless notification prompts too

~~~
dawnerd
just did this in chrome, settings, search notifications, toggle ask so it says
'Blocked'

I don't get why every site out there thinks I want notifications.

~~~
flukus
Looks like it can't be disabled for any of googles own products.

~~~
tzahola
What did you expect from a browser made by an advertisement company?

------
newnewpdro
It's not like people suffering from celiac's disease and eating gluten fail to
thrive in our society. They still reproduce and raise families, most people
do. How is evolution going to improve that situation?

~~~
overcast
Seeing as we're the only species on this planet that keeps the
sick/weak/disabled alive to reproduce. It doesn't fair well in the long term.

~~~
danieltillett
In the long term we can correct all genetic faults with technology. Natural
selection is a very crude tool.

What we have more of an issue is smart people are not having children, or not
having as many as they can. The only resource in short supply on the planet is
smart people.

~~~
2snakes
But is intelligence a lethal mutation? Big picture perspective, nuclear arms
and environmental degradation...

~~~
echlebek
The Kurt Vonnegut novel "Galapagos" is about how natural selection selected
against intelligence, and the resulting evolution of humans.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gal%C3%A1pagos_(novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gal%C3%A1pagos_\(novel\))

